# My Jaguar XF Sportbrake Winter Prep



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Spent the afternoon and evening today performing a winter preparation on the XF. Took the opportunity to take some pictures.

Stages of the preparation were:

1. ValetPro Citrus prewash
2. Autobrite Magifoam snow foam
3. Farecla G3 Detox shampoo wash
4. AutoSmart Tardis tar removal
5. Autobrite Purple Rain 2.0 fallout removal
6. BiltHamber fine auto clay contaminate removal
7. Autobrite Magifoam snow foam
8. Dry
9. Autobrite Cherry Glaze 
10. Autobrite Nano Seal paint sealant

And now the pics.

Before:




During:





Seems there was some overspray from painting my calipers last week. All removed with the Bilt Hamber clay. 


Dried off and moved inside the unit










Then the final pics:


















I'm pretty happy with the results 

Some of the keen eyed members of the forum will also notice I have a new exhaust. The single oval exhaust is gone and has been replaced with quad exhausts from a Jaguar XFR.


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Stunning cars, One of the best looking estate cars out at the moment, Would love one!


----------



## Ant21 (Oct 12, 2013)

:argie: Lovely motor

That new exhaust just tops it off


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Looks good, nice turnaround.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

now thats an estate car

nice work looks ,like it means buisness


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Exhausts look Swwweeeetttt


----------



## oli8925 (Oct 28, 2013)

Looks amazing. I have a serious thing for these, if there is one modern car I would go out and buy tomorrow it would be an XF Sportbrake. Shame they don't do an XFR Sportbrake, although I suppose they might if you paid them enough. Exhaust suits it perfectly.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

nice job on the cat but what did you use to seal the glass with :thumb:


----------



## nickvw (Jun 24, 2007)

Stunning mate, as already said probably the best looking estate out there !


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

oli8925 said:


> Looks amazing. I have a serious thing for these, if there is one modern car I would go out and buy tomorrow it would be an XF Sportbrake. Shame they don't do an XFR Sportbrake, although I suppose they might if you paid them enough. Exhaust suits it perfectly.


Thank you. They have built a prototype XFR Sportbrake, I'm hoping they'll put it into production. 



suspal said:


> nice job on the cat but what did you use to seal the glass with :thumb:


Thanks. The glass was coated with G1 the weekend after I took delivery, so the glass was just cleaned.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

It had dirt on !! hope to see more of this than Top Gear special, what a great car you took the cover off, looking almost new again nice job.

John Tht.


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

what an awesome looking motor......

they do an XF-S don't they..... ????


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks. They do indeed make an XFS, that has two eval exhausts and a flat diffuser.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Got to love a premium estate. Looks great and the exhausts are a lovely addition.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Good work and lovely car.

Jaguar really are at the top of their game now.

The only thing I really don't like, it the name. Who came up with the name Sportbrake and thought that sounded good?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thank you. 

I don't know, it's not a bad name, maybe not a great name but it's not that bad. Mercedes have the shootingbrake so maybe it was supposed to be similar.


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

nice work.


----------



## rixis (Jan 21, 2013)

This is one beautifull cat :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

Lovely car, the quad exhaust is a nice touch :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys, all very much appreciated.


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Very nice, good work,


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Popped out with my camera earlier and took a few more.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

stunner of a car :thumb::thumb:
Daz


----------



## SwordfishCoupe (Oct 18, 2010)

Looks cracking, Puntoboy. Nice mod on the exhaust and defuser.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

:argie: oh yes liking that:thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great upgrades! Looks awesome :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

That looks absolutely stunning mate! Really nice indeed! Love what you've done to it too! 

As I've said before, I think the Sportbrake is one of the best looking cars on the road at the moment. If they make an XFR Sportbrake as we're hoping, maybe that will be the car for me in a few years time after the GTI!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Great work!

What a car


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Well 6 weeks later she does scrub up well, however I'm getting the feeling the protection is already diminishing.


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

Stunning


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Still looks great


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Not a jag man. But this is nice. Top work


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful motor, bet she sounds mean too :thumb: great work


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys. 

I'm afraid it doesn't sound any different than before. The DPF and two silencers see to the noise.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Puntoboy said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I'm afraid it doesn't sound any different than before. The DPF and two silencers see to the noise.


Ah fair enough. Looks awesome though


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

That looks fantastic! Love the quad exhaust, with the Draco alloys they really give it a mean sporting look.

Just wandering, is that a 13 model year with 14MY red badges?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Franzpan said:


> That looks fantastic! Love the quad exhaust, with the Draco alloys they really give it a mean sporting look.
> 
> Just wandering, is that a 13 model year with 14MY red badges?


Correct, well it's a MY13.5  well spotted. Thanks


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks very much.


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

Beautifull car


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Handsome car, and very jealous of the ramp!


----------



## Big Stu (Dec 29, 2013)

That is a grand looking car, was looking at a Range Rover Evo, now.....
Great to explain what products you use to get your baby clean, fair play to you.

Stu


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Chicane said:


> Handsome car, and very jealous of the ramp!


Ramp? You mean the little blue ones? Lol.

Thanks 



Big Stu said:


> That is a grand looking car, was looking at a Range Rover Evo, now.....
> Great to explain what products you use to get your baby clean, fair play to you.
> 
> Stu


Thanks very much.


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

Looking nice. My only thing is mud flaps.
I dislike all of them! Will they be off in the spring?

Luke


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

No they are staying on. I quite like them.

Thanks.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm a fan of flaps, current car has them and so will the new car. They help protect the paint by reducing the amount of spray and stone chips thrown up by the wheels and look good IMO!

Great looking car though, always been a fan of Jags. Went to look at an XK convertible the other day after checking that everything was ok with my order of a new Range Rover Sport. Beautiful cars, hopefully I will be able to own one day!


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Puntoboy said:


> Correct, well it's a MY13.5  well spotted. Thanks


Nice. You can't tell it appart from the 14my. Just thought you got it a tad early lol.

Nice car! I want!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

There are some other subtle MY14 changes too. Black windows surrounds and a different Jaguar font on the wing vents.


----------



## z4alfie (May 11, 2010)

Nice:thumb:


----------

